# My New Boy!



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay...so it's not a horse....I picked out a new Nigerian Dwarf Goat Buck!






He has blue eyes and is what they call a reverse cou clair pattern, I think we are going to name him Timber.

Just soo cute I had to share! He isn't old enough to come home until October, so a bit of a wait. I think we will be getting another boy for a buddy for this one, but no picks of the other one yet.

Here is Timber about a week old






Here he is 3 weeks old:


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2008)

He is so adorable!!!!!!!!! And I love his name!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 6, 2008)

Huge AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## yellerroseintx (Sep 6, 2008)

he is beautiful!!! Where did you find a blue eyed boy?????? I love him!


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 6, 2008)

He is so cute!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Sep 6, 2008)

Awww.. He is adorable! We have a bunch of dwarf goats, and they have quite the personalities.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 6, 2008)

Aaawww he is so cute. I've been looking for one of these all summer. Can't find one in the Maryland/Virginia/PA area. Anyone know of a breeder local to the Tri-State area?


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm not good with goat color terms (I call them the terms for horse colors haha) but I would have said he's a buckskin (goat terms, not horse terms). What's the difference between a buckskin and the reverse cou claire?

PS I LOVE HIM





Jessi


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

* oh gosh that is cute!! Love the color, neat patterns! Congratulations! Make sure to show us pictures of the other one if you get it. *


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG! I don't think I've seen anything so cute before!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm in love with him!!



> What's the difference between a buckskin and the reverse cou claire?


Cou Clair is his pattern, not the actual color. Cou Clair pattern is when they have brown/tan on the shoulders and black or dark brown on their rump. His is reverse, he has tan on the back and darker on the front so it's reverse Cou Clair. The term is actually french, originated with the French Alpines. So you could call him a Buckskin Reverse Cou Clair!!







> Anyone know of a breeder local to the Tri-State area?


The breeder of my two new boys (will be posting pics of the second one in a minute), has more boys for sale and two more does due later this fall. Her website is www.fallenoakfarm.org I also know of a friend who has two doe kids available in October, his aren't registered, it's where I got my original doe kids. PM or e-mail me if you want to know more.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is my second new boy coming home with Timber.

Fallen Oak Farm Blue Spruce, he is not quite a week old in the photos, they didn't turn out the best, he is soo adorble!! He is black and white with blue eyes, I just love his boots.



He looks like a Santa/Christmas Goat! Hence the name, we are going with a tree theme for naming the goats right now.






Here he is with his twin brother:






You can see my other Nigies on my website:

www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Goats


----------



## Zipper (Sep 6, 2008)

They are both so cute. I can see why you need more than one. Beautiful colours.


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 6, 2008)

I adore my goats. They bring me such joy. You 2 new boys are delightful. I love the coat colors.Congrats to you. I know you will have a great time watching them grow up. Goats are a treasure aren't they?


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. So buckskin is a color, where cou claire (or the reverse) is a pattern... like having a bay tobiano? I think I get it



I love my goaties and have so much fun, but never did get all the goat colors down 

LOOOVE your other new boy, too!!!



A breeder near me has one similar, and I really would LOVE to add him to my herd, but hubby says no more goats



Oh well, that's probably best...





Jessi


----------



## Haviris (Sep 7, 2008)

They're adorable! I'd also call him buckskin. I really like the way the blue eyes stand out on the solid colors, but I also love Spruce's eye liner (I have a white dog w/ black eye liner and blue eyes, I love that look)!

If anyone esle is looking I've got one little buckling avaliable! He's the last kid I have avaliable this year, and the only buckling, he's chocolate and white w/ marbled eyes. Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG! What a cutie!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 9, 2008)

He's adorable!! I love goats.


----------



## RAPfrosty (Sep 9, 2008)

Awww Kim, he's so cute



! We have enjoyed watching the other's grow while out to see Fever.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 9, 2008)

I LOVE Timber's color and what a perfect name for him


----------

